# Sticky  GUN VALUES and GUNS FOR SALE INFO



## PrtyMolusk

Regarding gun values, 'what's this worth?', etc.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Howdy-

We frequently have new (and, sometimes, not-so-new) members throw up a post saying 'I'm looking to sell a XXXXX; what is a fair price to ask?' or 'Where can I offer my XXXXX for sale on-line?'

What frequently happens is a feeding-frenzy, with members posting offers, PM's flying back and forth, etc....All of which flies in the face of the Site Rules which prohibit firearm sales of any kind! (Yes, that includes blackpowder!)

In an effort to head off this type of post, here are quite a few websites, as offered by our members, where you may persue this type of information. *Please check these sources out rather than posting any type of value/worth questions on this site.*

www.gunbroker.com
www.gunsamerica.com
www.accuratereloading.com
www.gunsgalore.net
www.migunowners.org
www.auctionarms.com
www.duckhunter.net
www.jaquas.com
www.armchairgunshow.com
www.gunnersden.com
www.shotgunworld.com
www.michiganguntrader.com
www.dallasguns.com


Please note that Michigan-Sportsman.com makes no claim as to the honesty or veracity of any mentioned site; we are merely providing information as a service to our membership.

If you know of other sites, please PM a Moderator and we will add that site to the list.

Several of these sites also allow gun sales; please check with them regarding their rules.

5 AG 07 Note: Posted here at a Member's request....


----------

